# Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2 Discussion



## HK-47 (May 2, 2007)

Topic.I couldn't find it in search.

*Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2*

Talk about the upcoming U.S release,post videos,pictures,art,whatever or just plain discuss what it will be like what the characters will be like etc.
*REMEMBER:This is for the U.S Release of Ultimate Ninja 2,not Narutimate Hero 2...*

Happy Posting!


----------



## Purgatory (May 2, 2007)

Isn't it coming out June 12 or 17?


----------



## HK-47 (May 2, 2007)

Yup,sometime in June.


----------



## dkirbyj (May 2, 2007)

I found a couple new videos the other day on youtube.
If you haven't seen them:

PIU Freestyler
(Lee vs. Ino)

PIU Freestyler
(Itachi vs. The Third)

They put some kind of loud music over the video, so Itachi with his soft speaking is very hard to hear...

Sorry if this has been posted


----------



## HK-47 (May 2, 2007)

Ok,who the *FUCK* negged me and didn't leave there name?!?BASTARD!


----------



## Purgatory (May 2, 2007)

Cronos said:


> Yup,sometime in June.



This is going to be a good game, I can feel it..


----------



## Purgatory (May 2, 2007)

dkirbyj said:


> I found a couple new videos the other day on youtube.
> If you haven't seen them:
> 
> PIU Freestyler
> ...



Man...whoever played as Itachi sucked ass...and if I could only hear his voice..


----------



## HK-47 (May 2, 2007)

I can feel the awesome coming this way!


----------



## Purgatory (May 2, 2007)

Cronos said:


> I can feel the awesome coming this way!



I have the sudden urger to kill them all with Neji and Itachi now.


----------



## HK-47 (May 2, 2007)

Kill...With...ITACHI!


----------



## Purgatory (May 2, 2007)

Cronos said:


> Kill...With...ITACHI!



I feel like killing Itachi with Neji more...


----------



## ryne11 (May 2, 2007)

This game lacks videos without the dubbed music over the fights


----------



## Purgatory (May 2, 2007)

GOOD NEWS, EVERYONE!

Apparently, you CAN change the voices to Japanese.

Need proof?


----------



## Nakiro (May 2, 2007)

The game isn't finished yet.. the finished game will not have Japanese voice option.


----------



## Purgatory (May 2, 2007)

Nakiro said:


> The game isn't finished yet.. the finished game will not have Japanese voice option.



Bah, thanks for ruining my spotlight, party pooper.


----------



## destinator (May 3, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Bah, thanks for ruining my spotlight, party pooper.



Lol its just how its ...

However the game will suck hard in my opinion. They cut the Movie 1 character and if we're "lucky" the stages along with him too. Also no jp language = fail, sorry.


----------



## ryne11 (May 3, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> GOOD NEWS, EVERYONE!
> 
> Apparently, you CAN change the voices to Japanese.
> 
> Need proof?


----------



## Purgatory (May 3, 2007)

destinator said:


> Lol its just how its ...
> 
> However the game will suck hard in my opinion. They cut the Movie 1 character and if we're "lucky" the stages along with him too. Also no jp language = fail, sorry.



As long as they don't fuck up some of the newer ougis or what have you, it'll be decent.


----------



## suprman70ss (May 4, 2007)

I think the game looks awesome but damn hard. I'll definitely suck at it. I wish they'd come out with an rpg for the US.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2007)

Actually this game is dirt easy compared to other fighters. Each char has only like 10 different combos and compared to the 80+ of other games it's really simple although fun but not hard by any means.

Also yeah this game's gonna be as good as any 3 year old game can be...and that's not much fun with narutimate hero 4 being out already for more than 1 month and all us having finished it and comparing in to ultimate ninja 2....

Still the random casual dub fans will have a ball with it .


----------



## suprman70ss (May 4, 2007)

I never have even bothered with trying to buy the japanese version games because none of them come out for 360. This is the first one i've heard of coming out for an xbox system. If the others have and i am just retarded let me know cause i'd love to get them.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2007)

suprman70ss said:


> I never have even bothered with trying to buy the japanese version games because none of them come out for 360. This is the first one i've heard of coming out for an xbox system. If the others have and i am just retarded let me know cause i'd love to get them.



Actually...you are retarded but for a different reason .

This game is the usa remake (for the noob dub fans cause all naruto fans have already played 4 and this is 2 which was out since 2004)   of the japanese naruto PS2 game for the ps2 not an xbox360 game.

The xbox game is still being created and i'm not sure if it'll even be a figher or a uzumaki ninden type game which sorta sucked and was for younger players unlike the ps2 fighters.


----------



## suprman70ss (May 4, 2007)

So basically im an uberretard. I think I'm starting to get it lol


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2007)

Actually...not owning the best game systems out there and missing out on the best games of the world that they had would sound to me like a 1000 times more retarded than just being a naruto-games noob . You are really missing out never having owned psx and ps2....you might wanna look into that.


----------



## Judgemento (May 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> This game is the usa remake (for the noob dub fans cause *all naruto fans have already played 4 and this is 2 which was out since 2004*)   of the japanese naruto PS2 game for the ps2 not an xbox360 game.



I dint play it and i'm not a dub fan


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> I dint play it and i'm not a dub fan



Then you are either the exeption or not a gamer at all ....

Either way i reccomend you play it ASAP seeing how it owns .


----------



## Judgemento (May 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Then you are either the exeption or not a gamer at all ....
> 
> Either way i reccomend you play it ASAP seeing how it owns .



Hmmm I am a gamer... maybe I dint notice it was out  :/ Is it the JAP one or US?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> Hmmm I am a gamer... maybe I dint notice it was out  :/ Is it the JAP one or US?



Only japanese. And not noticing it sounds wierd to me because i was a naruto fan since 2003 (aka not a dub fan) and i had narutimate hero 1-4 games in weeks from their release dates even though i lived in greece and the only way to know about em was the internet. (which i assume you had acces to if you were a fan of subbed naruto)

So either you didn't research naruto at all when you became a fan or were really unlucky.

Btw when was it when you became a fan? I think it was around october 2003 for me .


----------



## Judgemento (May 4, 2007)

Hmm 2004-5 I think  at first I wasnt hardcore as other people but then I got into it xD I tend not to buy Jap games so...even if I knew it woulda been the same as if I dint know xD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> Hmm 2004-5 I think  at first I wasnt hardcore as other people but then I got into it xD I tend not to buy Jap games so...even if I knew it woulda been the same as if I dint know xD



What you got against JP games? Some great games are out only in japanese . And most of our fav games are Jp games translated into english. If you fear you won't understand stuff btw there are tons of guides on the internet.

And if when you were hardcore wached your naruto go 1-tail kyuubi and you being able to control his tail and claw combos then belive me...you WOULD get the game . Basicly the same was for me...wach the game trailer...survive a mild sock...and try to get the game with your hands trembing with excitment .


----------



## Judgemento (May 4, 2007)

Actually I believe Jap games >>> Us games  all the way xD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2007)

MapleJelly said:


> Actually I believe Jap games >>> Us games  all the way xD



Hell yeah !

 But that sorta contradicts what you said on your previous post XD.


----------



## Judgemento (May 4, 2007)

I tend not to buy them because...I cant...its not like I dont want to xDD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 4, 2007)

Why can't you buy em?


----------



## Judgemento (May 4, 2007)

...

Good question... Maybe because I know most of all the games JAP have will come to US? even though I know there are still ALOT of other games that dont come xD like hardcore hentai games


----------



## Purgatory (May 4, 2007)

I'm only buying it since I can't buy the Narutimett series, and even if I did, I'd still buy the UN series.


----------



## ryne11 (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Soulbadguy (May 5, 2007)

i want to get this game it looks nice


----------



## Purgatory (May 5, 2007)

Let me guess, you're ordering it from EBGames to get the toy, aren't you?


----------



## ryne11 (May 6, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Let me guess, you're ordering it from EBGames to get the toy, aren't you?



I buy all my games from EBGames. Gamestop sucks and Walmart and Bestbuy never have the "niche" games I like

I had ordered it before the offer took effect and got an email about it.


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Isn't EBGames owned by Gamestop?I think I was told that by a guy at an EBGames.


----------



## shadow_wisp (May 6, 2007)

This is the official US Box art for Naruto: Ultimate Ninja 2.


----------



## ryne11 (May 7, 2007)

Cronos said:


> Isn't EBGames owned by Gamestop?I think I was told that by a guy at an EBGames.



That doesn't mean gamespot doesn't suck hairy man ass


----------



## Purgatory (May 7, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> That doesn't mean gamespot doesn't suck hairy man ass



As long as I can still buy my games, they're alright in my book.


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

Yup.......


----------



## ryne11 (May 8, 2007)

Hugeass Site update. 

You can ask questions too
I wonder how many "Japansies Voce opshun!11?" questions they are gonna get.


----------



## Sharingan2000 (May 9, 2007)

lol I just sended them 2 question about that...now we'll get the Ultimate confirmation....if they awnser


----------



## dkirbyj (May 9, 2007)

New Video: Link removed

Shows us Naruto in Guy-sensei's posing minigame...


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (May 11, 2007)

This game comes out June 12!I went to the official website.It's awesome!I want it right now!!


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (May 11, 2007)

Hey,you used my video!...sweet![dub>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>sub]


----------



## Purgatory (May 11, 2007)

Can't wait to beat the shit out of this game as Neji, and to fit in to play as Itachi.


----------



## ViЯaL (May 13, 2007)

they kept the name as rasengan and not power strike ... sweet. Honestly i thought they changed it since the American Anime didnt even say the jutsu's name yet.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Actually...not owning the best game systems out there and missing out on the best games of the world that they had would sound to me like a 1000 times more retarded than just being a naruto-games noob . You are really missing out never having owned psx and ps2....you might wanna look into that.



Dreiko are you stupid? Playstation and Playstation 2 are not the BEST systems out there. I mean look at Playstation 3 that sucks doesnt it? it's obviously not selling the best. I mean the PS3 is selling the worst and the Nintendo Wii is selling the best but actually if you count handhelds then the Nintendo DS is selling the best.

and just because you dont know about some Naruto games doesnt make you less of a naruto fan.

and I'm not always excited to play a naruto game as you say every fan is. In fact recently one of my friends every time he came over he constanltly wanted to play GNT 4 and he did this a lot so me and my other friends got tired of it and didnt invite him as much but now he doesnt wanna play it as much so we're not tired of it anymore.

oh yeah and i still need to get GNT EX


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> *Only japanese. And not noticing it sounds wierd to me because i was a naruto fan since 2003 (aka not a dub fan)*




I guess that makes you the man then  

Narutimate Heros gets boring after a short while due to lack of depth...which is unfortunate, since the presentation is great.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

orochimarusama21 said:


> Dreiko are you stupid? Playstation and Playstation 2 are not the BEST systems out there. I mean look at Playstation 3 that sucks doesnt it? it's obviously not selling the best. I mean the PS3 is selling the worst and the Nintendo Wii is selling the best but actually if you count handhelds then the Nintendo DS is selling the best.
> 
> and just because you dont know about some Naruto games doesnt make you less of a naruto fan.
> 
> ...



First of all what how good ps3 sells has to do with how good of a consoles psx and ps2 were? Just from a glimpse in their game gallerys should tell you that they were the best consoles and ps2 probably still is seeing as how the 3rd gen consoles don't have their big games out yet.

And sales don't mean squat on a games or a consoles worth. If you weren't just skin deep and looked into matters rather than base you judgemnt off of such unimportant things as poppularity you'd know that.

And come back when ps3 has ff13 and ff13 versus and mgs4 and KH3 and Lair and god of war 3 out and tell me it's not the best console  It doesn't sell well cause it just has no games of real worth out yet so people wouldn't buy it because it's more expensive but it doens't mean the wii or the 360 are better (although the 360 being out 1 full year more will ofcourse have more and better games out).


And i don't get the point of your story about your friends...your 3-4 (i assume) people company isn't a statistic for deriving such conclusions about the entire naruto fan's population's regard towards the naruto games.

I can tell you many stories of some of my friends/classmates that didn't like FF games cause they didn't understand how they played and thought they sucked but that won't mean they did suck as much as you guys not wanting to play all the time meant all real naruto fans don't.




> I guess that makes you the man then
> 
> Narutimate Heros gets boring after a short while due to lack of depth...which is unfortunate, since the presentation is great.



Not really but if you think so i'll accept it  , read what i said after the bolded part and maybe you'll understand the context the phrase was in too.

And narutimate hero is great fun if you play it with someone who is good. If you kill your opponent with 3 ougi 25 seconds into the game it'll be boring ofcourse and you won't play alot but it you have epic battles that depend on the last punch or kunai then you'll have a ball and when we were out of school there were numerous occaisons where we'd play during whole nights with only food and coffe breaks and not only did we not get bored at all but had the time of our lives.


----------



## Char-Aznable (May 13, 2007)

How many new characters are in this one?


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 13, 2007)

Ahh can't wait for this game...


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> First of all what how good ps3 sells has to do with how good of a consoles psx and ps2 were? Just from a glimpse in their game gallerys should tell you that they were the best consoles and ps2 probably still is seeing as how the 3rd gen consoles don't have their big games out yet.
> 
> And sales don't mean squat on a games or a consoles worth. If you weren't just skin deep and looked into matters rather than base you judgemnt off of such unimportant things as poppularity you'd know that.
> 
> ...



you say that they dont have their big games out yet? ummm Xbox 360 and the Wii already have big games out and PS3 most of its games are not exclusives any more. Virtua Fighter 5 is going to the 360 and Devil May Cry 4 which was supposed to be exclusive to PS3 is now going to be coming out for the 360 and the PC. and PS3's games going to other systems does not bode welll for PS3.

and how can you say that sales dont affect how good a system is? if a system doesn't sell well then it will fail. and stop being made like the Sega Saturn and the Sega Dreamcast. so sales do matter.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

orochimarusama21 said:


> you say that they dont have their big games out yet? ummm Xbox 360 and the Wii already have big games out and PS3 most of its games are not exclusives any more. Virtua Fighter 5 is going to the 360 and Devil May Cry 4 which was supposed to be exclusive to PS3 is now going to be coming out for the 360 and the PC. and PS3's games going to other systems does not bode welll for PS3.
> 
> and how can you say that sales dont affect how good a system is? if a system doesn't sell well then it will fail. and stop being made like the Sega Saturn and the Sega Dreamcast. so sales do matter.



The exclusive games are the big games of the ps3 and those are not out yet. How hard is that to understand  (lol virtua fighter...tekken and DoA or even super smash bros. are much better fighters). Only dmc 4 is the exeption to the rule and those game i listed are all better than it.

And yes sales = poppularity not worth. Or do you belive that if your favorite game sold 100 times less games that it did you'd somehow magically enjoy it 100 times less.

Okami for example was a godly game and is one of my alltime favorites and i didn't enjoy many games more than it (and i've played lots of games) but i heard it didn't sell well and the company that was under capcom's wing closed because of it not selling well...so what , the game is still a kickass game and that's all that matters. Many game companies will close without making a game half as good as it.

Poppularity deterimnes future games and yes those could potentially be problematic but those few that are now being made will solely put ps3 on top of the console war regardless of their poppularity because they will be the best games , even if they sell like crap (highly unlikelly with the ammount of fans behind those titles) and result in the same end as saturn and dreamcast. (although those 2 consoles didn't have titles of the same value as the ps3 does thus i don't really see the danger).


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> The exclusive games are the big games of the ps3 and those are not out yet. How hard is that to understand  (lol virtua fighter...tekken and DoA or even super smash bros. are much better fighters). Only dmc 4 is the exeption to the rule and those game i listed are all better than it.
> 
> And yes sales = poppularity not worth. Or do you belive that if your favorite game sold 100 times less games that it did you'd somehow magically enjoy it 100 times less.
> 
> ...



a lot of people say that Virtua Fighter is the hardest fighting game to be good at meaning it takes a lot of skill to be good at that game meaning its a good game. and i like Tekken and Doa and Smash bros too.

and I don't think Clover Studios closed down just because of one game not selling good. I heard that Capcom was closed them cause they got too powerful or something like that.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 13, 2007)

orochimarusama21 said:


> a lot of people say that Virtua Fighter is the hardest fighting game to be good at meaning it takes a lot of skill to be good at that game meaning its a good game. and i like Tekken and Doa and Smash bros too.
> 
> and I don't think Clover Studios closed down just because of one game not selling good. I heard that Capcom was closed them cause they got too powerful or something like that.



I hear tons of people say that the hardest fighter is guilty gear actually. And virtua fiogher is no fun...i tried getting into 4 and i was abel to do all the moves but they were no fun...nothing liek tekken 5 or even 4 XD...figherts go like this , overall best: tekken , story and design : DoA (i mean it's allmost like an anime with it's story and all the chars speaking JP and stuff) , just crazy fun as hell but not too sophisticated : Super smash.

And i read in many sites/forums etc that clover closed cause of okami totaly failing in sales or something like that (which makes no sence to me but in a world where games like madeen sell the most everything is possible....) Also this is the first time i hear anything about clover gaining power and capcom closing it because of that...where did you hear that?


----------



## Kaki (May 14, 2007)

PROTIP: IMPORT NARTUIMATE HERO ACCEL


----------



## Purgatory (May 14, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> PROTIP: IMPORT NARTUIMATE HERO ACCEL



What if we can't?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> What if we can't?



Try harder 'cause it's worth it . (it's not like it's a hard thing to do just a small bit of knowhow is all it takes)


----------



## Judgemento (May 14, 2007)

Dreikoo looks like a business man  "BUY IT IMPORT IT"
lol awesome


----------



## Purgatory (May 14, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Try harder 'cause it's worth it . (it's not like it's a hard thing to do just a small bit of knowhow is all it takes)



And if you think you're such a know-it-all, how much does the importing cost?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> And if you think you're such a know-it-all, how much does the importing cost?



Around $60.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 14, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I hear tons of people say that the hardest fighter is guilty gear actually. And virtua fiogher is no fun...i tried getting into 4 and i was abel to do all the moves but they were no fun...nothing liek tekken 5 or even 4 XD...figherts go like this , overall best: tekken , story and design : DoA (i mean it's allmost like an anime with it's story and all the chars speaking JP and stuff) , just crazy fun as hell but not too sophisticated : Super smash.
> 
> And i read in many sites/forums etc that clover closed cause of okami totaly failing in sales or something like that (which makes no sence to me but in a world where games like madeen sell the most everything is possible....) Also this is the first time i hear anything about clover gaining power and capcom closing it because of that...where did you hear that?



Tekken is not the best fighter you may think that but that is not true. Not a lot of people think Tekken is the best fighter. a lot more people think that Virtua Fighter is better.

and about importing Naruto Shipuuden Narutimate Accel. I don't want to import it cause i don't want to waste my money on something I can't understand.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

orochimarusama21 said:


> Tekken is not the best fighter you may think that but that is not true. Not a lot of people think Tekken is the best fighter. a lot more people think that Virtua Fighter is better.
> 
> and about importing Naruto Shipuuden Narutimate Accel. I don't want to import it cause i don't want to waste my money on something I can't understand.



I have the exact opposite opinion on the fighers...partially since tekken was the first game that i loved that much and it's the game that i'm the best at out of all games ( i won an xbox back in the days of tekken tag turnamend on a tekken competition of a gamestore  ) but i accept that it's basicly opinion based and some may like virtua figher more...it's that i never heard of it before.

And about narutimate accel...there are tons of online guides that can literally walk you from the new game option to the end credits so the language barrier will be nonexistant even if you don't know japanese. 

I know that cause back in 2003 when i imported the first narutimate hero games i didn't know 1 word of japanese (unlike now that i've been studying it for 2+ years) but still enjoyed em to the fullest. My friends and virtual friends were on the same boat too so it's a pretty safe bet for you that you'll have a ball if you import it.


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 14, 2007)

Ahh yea, forgot about those. Those usually range from $25-$30 right? So that's atleast $90 you need to spend to play accel. Narutimett 3 should be cheaper now though. I'l check play-asia.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

Da_Ultimate said:


> Ahh yea, forgot about those. Those usually range from $25-$30 right? So that's atleast $90 you need to spend to play accel. Narutimett 3 should be cheaper now though. I'l check play-asia.



Well...if yuo're gonna get the swap disc you're not only gonna play 1 game...there are tons of great anime games worth importing not just NH so those $20-30 are a good investment.


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 14, 2007)

The Sakon x Tayuya Fanclub

Kinda skimmed quickly through the page. Says there I'm gonna need either a Magic Case,  Slide Tool, or a Magic Switch to use with the Swap Magic. Do those come with the Disc when I buy one or not?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 14, 2007)

Da_Ultimate said:


> The Sakon x Tayuya Fanclub
> 
> Kinda skimmed quickly through the page. Says there I'm gonna need either a Magic Case,  Slide Tool, or a Magic Switch to use with the Swap Magic. Do those come with the Disc when I buy one or not?



I'm not sure...i have a modchip . I've just heard about swap magic.


----------



## ryne11 (May 15, 2007)

I'm not pissing away money just to play a game that will come out in a year or two, especially when I have a backlog of games better than Accel


----------



## Purgatory (May 15, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> I'm not pissing away money just to play a game that will come out in a year or two, especially when I have a backlog of games better than Accel



Quoted For Truth, I can wait it out, in the meantime, I can buy much more pleasing games.


----------



## ryne11 (May 17, 2007)

*I M drunk somewhat*

Dammit!, Asuma got censored again


Original


US

I mean come on, the game got a *Violence* rating instead of *Cartoon Violence* or *Fantasy Violence*, like other games. In a game where characters are put on T's resembling crosses, minor blood, and violence,  a ciggarete which IS EVEN SHOWN IN THE DUB gets censored. What the crap?

It pisses me off because the badassness that is Asuma will get censored in Shikamaru's Ougi


That got edited in the anime, so the game was TV only children's only chance to see badAssuma


----------



## Purgatory (May 17, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Dammit!, Asuma got censored again
> 
> 
> Original
> ...



Bet ya 20 bucks they'll also edit the T shaped boards in Itachi's ougi too.


----------



## ryne11 (May 17, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Bet ya 20 bucks they'll also edit the T shaped boards in Itachi's ougi too.



I doubt it, that would actually take some work. And Namcobandai doesn't care about that sort of stuff, just alcohol and tobaco so it won't show up in the ESRB rating

The only reason it had a Tobbaco Use rating in the last one was because of the Hokage's Pipe

Then again, Ciggaretes in the media have been part of the media lately

Ninja Council 3 and Naruto MVZ(D3) on the other hand..........


----------



## Purgatory (May 17, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> I doubt it, that would actually take some work. And Namcobandai doesn't care about that sort of stuff, just alcohol and tobaco so it won't show up in the ESRB rating
> 
> The only reason it had a Tobbaco Use rating in the last one was because of the Hokage's Pipe
> 
> ...



Heh...the whole cigarretes thing keeps reminding me of the whole "ZOMG! BORACK SMOCKES!!!!!1111ONE!" thing. What I don't get is that they show nearly all the blood, the smacking around, Hell, they have words like "kill" and the sake reference when Jiraiya was teaching Naruto of those three rules, yet they won't let Asuma even have an unlit cigarette in the games? Didn't he have it in the first one?


----------



## dkirbyj (May 17, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Heh...the whole cigarretes thing keeps reminding me of the whole "ZOMG! BORACK SMOCKES!!!!!1111ONE!" thing. What I don't get is that they show nearly all the blood, the smacking around, Hell, they have words like "kill" and the sake reference when Jiraiya was teaching Naruto of those three rules, yet they won't let Asuma even have an unlit cigarette in the games? Didn't he have it in the first one?



He had an unlit cigarette in the first (with a character figure named "Toss away cigarette" or something like it) and they cut the last few seconds off of Shikamaru's ougi, when Asume tosses his cig into the blood...


----------



## ryne11 (May 17, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Heh...the whole cigarretes thing keeps reminding me of the whole "ZOMG! BORACK SMOCKES!!!!!1111ONE!" thing. What I don't get is that they show nearly all the blood, the smacking around, Hell, they have words like "kill" and the sake reference when Jiraiya was teaching Naruto of those three rules, yet they won't let Asuma even have an unlit cigarette in the games? Didn't he have it in the first one?



It was edited out in the first one





dkirbyj said:


> He had an unlit cigarette in the first (with a character figure named "Toss away cigarette" or something like it) and they cut the last few seconds off of Shikamaru's ougi, when Asume tosses his cig into the blood...



I thought the blood thing was only in the second one


----------



## Dreikoo (May 17, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> It was edited out in the first one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah , the big shadow hand is his 3rd. And editting out the last part of that ougi is gay cause that's the bang of it all...it won't make sence it doing the damage it does without the last part....although what do game dubbing companies have to do with authenticity and quality anyways .


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 18, 2007)

well i dont want to order a japanese game when I can't understand the story or the menus. I would like to know whats happening in the story and i'm not gonna spoil the entire story just so i can play a japanese game.

and about that special are you sure they edited out the last part? didnt seem so to me cause i watched his special in the japanese version of ultimate ninja 1 and i dont remember him throwing his cigarette in blood


----------



## ryne11 (May 18, 2007)

orochimarusama21 said:


> well i dont want to order a japanese game when I can't understand the story or the menus. I would like to know whats happening in the story and i'm not gonna spoil the entire story just so i can play a japanese game.
> 
> and about that special are you sure they edited out the last part? didnt seem so to me cause i watched his special in the japanese version of ultimate ninja 1 and i dont remember him throwing his cigarette in blood



I know. The cig thrown in blood was only in the second Game in Shikamaru's Third Ougi

I was just stating tha the cig was edited out of the first one, dispite the "Use of Tobbaco" on the ESRB rating and Asuma having it on the boxart


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2007)

orochimarusama21 said:


> well i dont want to order a japanese game when I can't understand the story or the menus. I would like to know whats happening in the story and i'm not gonna spoil the entire story just so i can play a japanese game.
> 
> and about that special are you sure they edited out the last part? didnt seem so to me cause i watched his special in the japanese version of ultimate ninja 1 and i dont remember him throwing his cigarette in blood



The game follows the story of the anime basicly as it is now in the US narto version.With all those Tsunade events and it ends with the big 3-sannin summon battle etc (well it has some filler matterial after it but they never happened in the anime so no spoilers...just stuff to justify dead chars being in the game)...so basicly you will not see any spoilers in it. Remember this game was made in 2004 and usa is abotu 3-4 years behind japan so it makes sence.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 12, 2007)

Alright, I got good news. Looks like they're gonna keep Rasengan in the game, and the way Sasuke and Naruto pronounce Chidori and Rasengan is on spot, too!


----------



## Superior (Jun 12, 2007)

This game will be good but Rise of Ninja will be better


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 12, 2007)

Rock Lee01 said:


> This game will be good but Rise of Ninja will be better



Screw that game. I'm a fighting/RPG gamer from birth to death, BELIEVE IT!


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 12, 2007)

Um,Rise Of Ninja is a fighting/RPG game.....


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 12, 2007)

Cronos said:


> Um,Rise Of Ninja is a fighting/RPG game.....



But is it...Ultimate Ninja fighting? I think not.


----------



## XXItachiUchihaXX (Jun 13, 2007)

i cant wait to use itachis special on his little bro


----------



## nyu (Jun 13, 2007)

you get a toy for reserving it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 13, 2007)

Narutimate Hero 2 its probably the best Naruto game out there in America, I heard that you could play 2v2 in the japanese version tought I am not sure in this one.

I ve got Narutimate hero 3 so I aint really that interested tought I can say that you are really going to enojy this game and its a must, even if your not Naruto fan.Narutimate hero 2 its probably one of the most fun fighting games out there for the PS2.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jun 13, 2007)

what system is this game for?


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone see Taijutsu Naruto?



Corrupt Vergil said:


> Alright, I got good news. Looks like they're gonna keep Rasengan in the game, and the way Sasuke and Naruto pronounce Chidori and Rasengan is on spot, too!


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 13, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Anyone see Taijutsu Naruto?



Cool. Now All we need is a video of Hyuga Succesor Hinata and Nine-tailed Naruto and All the secret characters will be acounted for(minus that crappy nameless filler movie character of whom I am glad was axed)


----------



## Ceruse (Jun 13, 2007)

Did you know you can get NUN2 for Free!

Yup yup, you heard me! Free! 
The Bandai company has started a a campaign to attract people to their Naruto products, so technically, you can get stuff like Naruto games, keychains, clothes, skateboard decks and even a trip to Comicon!

If you want to register, go  and subscribe! 

Do some of the activities and you'll acumulate ryos. More ryos = better items ^^

Oh, and if it doesn't botter you too much, please leave my account name (Ceruse) when you're registering. When you invite people, you get some ryos ^^'


Also, click here for some info on the official site


(Since with this, you can pretty much get some of the Naruto Games with almost no effort, its worth it XD)

I'll post it in one thread so everybody can see it =3

(Hope this doesn't sound too much like spam ^^')


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 13, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Rasengan was confirmed long ago for this game, and their pronounciation in Ninja Council 3 was better



Ninja Council = Shit 



> And the Opening, Go!, was lame here. all they do is add the music and splice is some of the worst shots into a crappy amv



Who's fault is it for that, exactly?


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 13, 2007)

Does anyone knoe tha password to unlock all the characters? its different from the jap version


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 13, 2007)

9 TAILED KAKASHI said:


> Does anyone knoe tha password to unlock all the characters? its different from the jap version



..There is no password, dumbass.


----------



## nyu (Jun 13, 2007)

does anybody know where all the symbols are on [Mendoi]​_Kiss​_Dum​_-​_Engage​_Planet​_04 

+rep to whoever helps


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 13, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> ..There is no password, dumbass.



r u fuckin kiddin me u dont knoe that there r passwords 4 this game...
seems 2 me ur tha fuckin dumbass


----------



## nyu (Jun 13, 2007)

there are passwords beacuse they say them on the site i posted above.


----------



## Homura (Jun 13, 2007)

nyu said:


> does anybody know where all the symbols are on [Mendoi]​_Kiss​_Dum​_-​_Engage​_Planet​_04
> 
> +rep to whoever helps



Alot of them are in the chracter sections.


----------



## Roshoko (Jun 13, 2007)

this page

This website is a Naruto website that is giving way free naruto games and some other stuff as well. You will have to earn ryo(fake money) to get your rewards. You obtain ryo by completing missions and quizzies/polls. So if you want you can join just click the link above and register hope you have fun.  


Here is the Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2 game offical website.
this page


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 14, 2007)

If anyone wants to visit the official site(all characters minus bonus ones are there)) here is the link



Roshoko said:


> If anyone wants to visit the official site(all characters minus bonus ones are there)) here is the link
> 
> This website is a Naruto website that is giving way free naruto games and some other stuff as well. You will have to earn ryo(fake money) to get your rewards. You obtain ryo by completing missions and quizzies/polls. So if you want you can join just click the link above and register hope you have fun.
> 
> ...



Quit getting in on my turf...


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jun 14, 2007)

I got the game today.

It's pretty fun, although I'm not too far in the story yet.

Just beat Gaara with Naruto, now I'm starting the Tsunade arc.


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 14, 2007)

IGN rated this game a 7.4

Which is quite funny since the first game was rated 7.5 and they said second one was better which kinda doesn't make much sense. 

Getting this game as soon as possible...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 14, 2007)

anyone know when it will come ot in EU/UK?

LS^^


----------



## Sainith (Jun 14, 2007)

I beat the game (took my 5 hours 12 mins) Well, the story anyway. (4 arcs) When I try to unlock hinate succesor, it well, doesnt work. Theres noone except choji and kiba outside of the chuuin baddle thing, the hyuuga guy is on the roof, but when I talk to him, go to the training grounds, Hinata isnt there. Then I go to the battledome and Neji isnt there.. WHAT DO I DO


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 14, 2007)

Sainith said:


> I beat the game (took my 5 hours 12 mins) Well, the story anyway. (4 arcs) When I try to unlock hinate succesor, it well, doesnt work. Theres noone except choji and kiba outside of the chuuin baddle thing, the hyuuga guy is on the roof, but when I talk to him, go to the training grounds, Hinata isnt there. Then I go to the battledome and Neji isnt there.. WHAT DO I DO



Try


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jun 14, 2007)

this game is awesome. Tsunade is a beast in it. And the dub voices are really well done in it.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 14, 2007)

i hate the ultimate series. hate the graphics and game play. i prefer clash series better.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 14, 2007)

koalakid said:


> i hate the ultimate series. hate the graphics and game play. i prefer clash series better.



Clash of Ninjas lacks hatred and characters


----------



## koalakid (Jun 14, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Clash of Ninjas lacks hatred and characters



wat do you mean and clash you can have more people play it.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jun 14, 2007)

Sainith said:


> I beat the game (took my 5 hours 12 mins) Well, the story anyway. (4 arcs) When I try to unlock hinate succesor, it well, doesnt work. Theres noone except choji and kiba outside of the chuuin baddle thing, the hyuuga guy is on the roof, but when I talk to him, go to the training grounds, Hinata isnt there. Then I go to the battledome and Neji isnt there.. WHAT DO I DO



You could just use the cheat to unlock all characters.  That's how I unlocked her.

I'll post the cheat in a second.

Edit:  Go to the 'Naruto's House' section, and then on the password screen put in:

Lightning-Snake-Rat-Dragon


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 14, 2007)

koalakid said:


> wat do you mean and clash you can have more people play it.



I meant the Clash of Ninja series has been known for lack of characters.


----------



## ViЯaL (Jun 15, 2007)

9 TAILED KAKASHI said:


> Does anyone knoe tha password to unlock all the characters? its different from the jap version



Lightning, Snake, Rat, Dragon


----------



## Nakiro (Jun 15, 2007)

koalakid said:


> i hate the ultimate series. hate the graphics and game play. i prefer clash series better.



Well Clash of Ninjas is a fighting game that looks like Naruto.
Ultimate Ninja is a Naruto fighting game. 

I'm not even going to go into MANY MANY faults of Clash of Ninja. 

Personal opinion really, there's TONS of fighting games around, but there's not many Naruto games around which makes Ultimate Ninja series better for me.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm going to head over to the mall and pick up NUN2 after my sister wakes up. The anticipation is killing me inside D:


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 15, 2007)

anyone knows when it comes to EU/UK?

LS^^


----------



## clancop (Jun 15, 2007)

The game is out already, picked it up the other day. Pretty good I would say. Check out the website at  

Also there is a fan community for the game, check that out at  where fans of the game can compete for prizes, and really talk it up with the rest on topics ranging from favourite characters to favourite couples.

If you do go there, check out my blog, my user name is Clancop (surprise surprise) and leave a few comments. Check out my game review too.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

Is it ANY different than UN 1?


----------



## Kimimaro (Jun 15, 2007)

I once saw the Japanese voices in a trailer for this game. Do they allow you to chose the Japanese language in this game or are you stuck with the shit dub voices?


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Is it ANY different than UN 1?



More characters and the story is conducted in a much more open way. kind of like an RPG almost.


----------



## clancop (Jun 15, 2007)

For those who haven't heard, the game is out already, picked it up the other day myself. Pretty good I would say. Check out the website at  

Also there is a fan community for the game, check that out at  where fans of the game can compete for prizes, and really talk it up with the rest on topics ranging from favourite characters to favourite couples.

Now, with reference to Clash of Ninja, if it is so bad, why is its seen as THE Naruto fighting game in Japan?  No surprise that after only a few months, both Clash of Ninja here in North America have become Player's Choice titles.  I know some people have beefs with the characters, or how Lee and Guy don't have throwing weapons, but these are balance issues dealt with during character design.  The Ultimate Ninja series is bad for that, seeing how you can't use someone like Sakura to take down someone like the Third Hokage or Orochimaru in a fair fight.  Also, with the different techniques like the substitution technique, a master can easily overcome an amateur.  Have you guys seen those player videos online?  It is like a bad DOA fight, "counter counter counter counter... oops, got hit... counter counter counter etc"  Atleast in Clash of Ninja with the techniques being easy to pull off, it comes down to sheer skill and strategy.  Something only found in REAL fighting games.  In conclusion, Clash of Ninja is a Naruto fighting game while Ultimate Ninja is a Naruto game with fighting.  You just can't compare something that plays like Soul Calibur to something that rivals Smash Bros.


----------



## Hayabusa (Jun 15, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> anyone knows when it comes to EU/UK?
> 
> LS^^



I say about 6 months - 5 years time. Because they love putting us behind.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jun 15, 2007)

darn it. Do I have to wait 6 months... I guess I can wait for it 
thanx Hayabusa...

LS^^


----------



## Kamina (Jun 15, 2007)

Ill be buying it form ebay.com since i'm in UK since i have an american ps3 which can play it but i'm not sure since they can get lost easily.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 15, 2007)

wow i already have all the characters and i just got the game. all i did was input a password in 'naruto's house'

ultimate road is pretty cool, just beat the gaara saga


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 15, 2007)

I've had the game for one day.
I am so addicted I beat the ENTIRE game in one night.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 16, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Is it ANY different than UN 1?



Of course. First, obviously more characters. Second, there are new ougis (special attacks). Third, Sasuke can use Chidori and Naruto can use Rasengan without having to use an Ougi. Fourth, there's a story mode that's also RPG-based. Fifth, we get some more Sannin and some Akatsuki action. Lastly, you can FINALLY keep owning Sasuke with Itachi without becoming bored.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 16, 2007)

orochimarusama21 said:


> well i dont want to order a japanese game when I can't understand the story or the menus. I would like to know whats happening in the story and i'm not gonna spoil the entire story just so i can play a japanese game.
> 
> and about that special are you sure they edited out the last part? didnt seem so to me cause i watched his special in the japanese version of ultimate ninja 1 and i dont remember him throwing his cigarette in blood



lol..smart one.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 16, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Of course. First, obviously more characters. Second, there are new ougis (special attacks). Third, Sasuke can use Chidori and Naruto can use Rasengan without having to use an Ougi. Fourth, there's a story mode that's also RPG-based. Fifth, we get some more Sannin and some Akatsuki action. Lastly, you can FINALLY keep owning Sasuke with Itachi without becoming bored.



Naruto cant use Rasengan outside of his Ougis. Sasuke can use chidori though.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 16, 2007)

Da_Ultimate said:


> Naruto cant use Rasengan outside of his Ougis. Sasuke can use chidori though.



Well, at least the pronounce the names right.


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 16, 2007)

Actually neither of them can use either.
Sasuke can only use Raikiri if it is equiped to him or anyone else from ANBU Kakashi.
And there is *ONE* unequipable Rasengan that only Jiraya can use,but it is part of a punch combo.
That is what sleepless hours of playing the game tought me.


----------



## Brand New (Jun 16, 2007)

I might pick this up......


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 16, 2007)

I STRONGLY recomend it.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 16, 2007)

I like how the game uses more manga-like terms

"Darn it!"
"Blast!"
"Curse You!"
"Curses!"

So much for NB allowing a little swearing


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2007)

Just picked it up today, probably play it a bit later. I got so many games now though so i don't know for sure


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 16, 2007)

Will there be a EU release? And will it have jp voice option like the first?

Because after hearing Shukaku growl like some moronic Godzilla in the english version (instead of the jp low growl) I really want that option.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2007)

Well finished sasuke vs garaa, so far so good. I never played this one, i played 1 and 3 but never this one so it's nice to try it out for the first time, and the animation are as cool as ever.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jun 16, 2007)

So,is Byakugan Hinata even useful?She's the total oppisite of Hinata-san.Dang,she sounds like a princess.She sounds like a main brancher.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 16, 2007)

Nah, youd have to activate her ougi just to be able to use her byakugan. I'm not sure though, havent played her more than twice.



Skarface said:


> Actually neither of them can use either.
> Sasuke can only use Raikiri if it is equiped to him or anyone else from ANBU Kakashi.
> And there is *ONE* unequipable Rasengan that only Jiraya can use,but it is part of a punch combo.
> That is what sleepless hours of playing the game tought me.



Ehh, long as he can use it, it dont matter who it's originally for. It took u hours to find those out? Jiraiya used that combo on me the first time I fought him, which was the beggining of the game....


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jun 16, 2007)

I got bored today and unlocked most of the equippable justu, aside from Kisame's and Itachi's.

Normal Hinata + Dynamic entry + Water dragon jutsu = win


----------



## Foxeye (Jun 17, 2007)

Picked it up Friday.  Loving it.  Will say some of the missions are a little hard as before.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm not  sure if i should get it.


----------



## Foxeye (Jun 17, 2007)

Though some people may get on me about it, I miss the "Believe Its!" from the first one.  Some of them were kind of corny but funny like when he's telling Gamakichi to get to it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG why the FUCK does naruto sound SOOOOO fucking ANNOYING everytime he's hit. It's like this girlish/wolf scream. I almost broke the disk it's so fucking annoying...


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 17, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> I like how the game uses more manga-like terms
> 
> "Darn it!"
> "Blast!"
> ...



Didn't Naruto in UN say something like _"GO TO HELL!"_?


----------



## ViЯaL (Jun 17, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Of course. First, obviously more characters. Second, there are new ougis (special attacks). Third, Sasuke can use Chidori and Naruto can use Rasengan without having to use an Ougi. Fourth, there's a story mode that's also RPG-based. Fifth, we get some more Sannin and some Akatsuki action. Lastly, you can FINALLY keep owning Sasuke with Itachi without becoming bored.



How do you get that 4 Naruto and Sasuke? 
*I NEED IT*
EDIT- Oh, right Rasengan isnt in this but how do you get ANBU kakshi's Lightning Blade?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 17, 2007)

Charmillionaire said:


> How do you get that 4 Naruto and Sasuke?
> *I NEED IT*
> EDIT- Oh, right Rasengan isnt in this but how do you get ANBU kakshi's Lightning Blade?



Keep getting all the other jutsus, next thing u know, he'll be at the Forest Of Death area waiting for u to get the jutsu (keep checking after you get new jutsus). You have to fight him first though.


----------



## Brand New (Jun 17, 2007)

Is this game worth buying? Like NUN disappointed me, so what makes it better?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> OMG why the FUCK does naruto sound SOOOOO fucking ANNOYING everytime he's hit. It's like this *girlish/wolf scream*. I almost broke the disk it's so fucking annoying...



lol thats a good description, exactly what i was thinking


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 18, 2007)

Foxeye said:


> Though some people may get on me about it, I miss the "Believe Its!" from the first one.  Some of them were kind of corny but funny like when he's telling Gamakichi to get to it.



He said Believe It once at the beggining of a Sentence against his clone I think, That is all




Corrupt Vergil said:


> Didn't Naruto in UN say something like _"GO TO HELL!"_?



Naruto Said "Shut the HELL up!"
Zabuza Said "I'll Send You To HELL!!!"
In Uzumaki Chronicles, Naruto said "Damn!" like 3 times


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2007)

Rinku said:


> lol thats a good description, exactly what i was thinking



Right? I mean what the fuck


----------



## shinjojin (Jun 25, 2007)

Got the game last week and...

Dude, I am so loving this game so far. Its like 5 times better then UN 1.


----------



## nyu (Jun 28, 2007)

hey in case anybody didn't know you can get asuma, iruka, and the sound 4 as support characters haven't found any others yet.
here is how.

Make Iruka available as a support character for all characters  Fight Naruto against Naruto three times in VS mode  

The four sound ninja as support characters for all characters  Fight Orochimaru against Orochimaru three times in VS mode. Sealed Orochimaru may work also.  

Asuma as a support charactor for all charactors  fight Shikamaru vs. Shikamaru 3 times


----------



## nyu (Jun 29, 2007)

ryne11 i  put you in as one of the other choices to become a mod on hokages room.


----------



## Xell (Jun 29, 2007)

Why is this game so damn hard?? Maybe I'm not used to the controls yet but it took me about 9 fucking tries to beat Itachi..


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 30, 2007)

hye cane someone plz help me ,i'm trying to get alll the jutsu techinques for ppl in story mode, and I also need help getting custom modes for taijutsu naruto, byakugan hinata, ninetails naruto and anbu kakashi ,also how would I get primay lotus jutsu for other characters.


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd like to confirm wether or not there is a Japanese voice option. I had read it somewhere at some point and can't seem to confirm it. Somehow I doubt it's true.

Either way, if the Japanese voices are not avaliable I won't be buying any of these. Though I can always import. The dubbed voiced annoy the hell out of me, anyway.


----------



## bloodkazekage (Jun 30, 2007)

I've got it, I'm not really sure if I like it. although I must say Sarutobi  is probably one of the best to use. his mudwall is quite useful. 

and his supers are pretty easy to pull off.


----------



## YellowFlash23 (Jun 30, 2007)

I just picked it up at Wal-Mart a few days ago and I think it's pretty good. I liked the story, but there are many things I would change. After you do the story, the game is just kind of dead, unless you want to unlock stuff.


----------



## bloodkazekage (Jun 30, 2007)

I have to say I have not gotten so far as to finish the story yet. I've been occupied with God of War so I can move on the the 2nd one.

and of course I play FFXI which takes up a huge chunk of my attention.


----------



## Kimimaro (Jul 1, 2007)

Xell said:


> Why is this game so damn hard?? Maybe I'm not used to the controls yet but it took me about 9 fucking tries to beat Itachi..



Wait till you get to the Kabuto fights.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jul 1, 2007)

Good game, it captures the whole feel of Naruto pretty well. However, I'm not a fan of the fact that the difficulty level in Ultimate Road swivels in and out -- sure, most of the fights are set on medium difficulty, but when the game decides to get hard, it gets fuckin' hard. 3rd Hokage vs. Orochimaru. Kakashi vs. Itachi. The damn Kabuto fights.

But pretty cool game otherwise, especially when playing against a friend.


----------



## bloodkazekage (Jul 1, 2007)

yeah I got stuck in Orochimaru only because you had to figure out how to... do his level 3 super before he kncoked you on your ass. -.- he is fast and those damn snakes up his sleeves.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jul 1, 2007)

bloodkazekage said:


> yeah I got stuck in Orochimaru only because you had to figure out how to... do his level 3 super before he kncoked you on your ass. -.- he is fast and those damn snakes up his sleeves.



I hated that damn fight. Took me at least 5 tries before I got the hang of dodging Oro's snakes-grab with the substitution jutsu. Then it was just a matter of dwindling down Oro's health enough and landing the level 3 super.


----------



## bloodkazekage (Jul 2, 2007)

I hear yeah, I've kind of stopped at that fight only because I have been playing God of War ;x I know... bad bloodkazekage lol. I would have to say, Gaara is pretty badass, with his defence and stuff.. but slow... my god he's slow as a damn snail. 

I also enjoyed using Shino for some reason, kid is fast as hell


----------



## YellowFlash23 (Jul 2, 2007)

I think I've mastered the game already. I play on Insane and win everytime, lol, but I think you just have to get used to the speed of the game. Once you finally get it down, and you play on Insane, substitution jutsus happen about every ten seconds, lol. The only problem I have with the game is that after you finish the story mode, Konoha, and the whole Ultimate Road world gets really boring. And you don't get anything for completing all the missions, so I just play in Vs. Mode. 

And I agree bloodkazekage. Gaara's too slow for me. Plus, his level 3 special attack is hard to actually get to do. I tried against Kankuro and it wouldn't work, at least on Insane.


----------



## Rukie (Jul 2, 2007)

Chouji is one of the funniest characters to play as. He's slow as hell, but after using his lvl 3 chakra attack, he's ginormous, and it's always fun hearing him yell "Chubbies rule!"

And the Gedo Mark storyline... I'm assuming that's a filler arc for the game. Kinda cool, though, it would've made a cool filler arc (God forbid).


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 2, 2007)

Bah. It can't be THAT hard. NOTHING is too hard Except Ninja Gaiden and Dante Must Die Mode in DMC


----------



## Kimimaro (Jul 2, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Bah. It can't be THAT hard. NOTHING is too hard Except Ninja Gaiden and Dante Must Die Mode in DMC



Against Kabuto? Yes it is. You have to constantly have to use ougis to kill him, because his health will regenerate too fast if you attack him normally.


----------



## bloodkazekage (Jul 2, 2007)

lol well, I don't know, I might have to pick it up again but when I bought it in NA I thought it was the version of Accel but it turned out it wasn't at least I don't think so... not yet. 

kind of hoping to use TS charaters and such...turns out it wasn't the same as what I was thinking of. the clips I've seen from that, Gaara actually looks crazy, not slow either... I mean, fight him in the Desert and your pretty much bonned.


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 10, 2007)

hey can anyone tell me how to get the custom modes for anbu kakashi taijutsu naruto byakugan hinata,sealed orochimaru and kyuubi naruto , and also how can I get the none ougie of chidori


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 10, 2007)

Shin said:


> hey can anyone tell me how to get the custom modes for anbu kakashi taijutsu naruto byakugan hinata,sealed orochimaru and kyuubi naruto , and also how can I get the none ougie of chidori



I don't think you can... 
All the double characters can't do it.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't decide if I should decide to get it or not.


----------



## Luap (Sep 30, 2007)

umm I cant get the yo7hg lightning move because I need to fin kakashis book anyone know where it is?


----------



## desert-foxx (Sep 30, 2007)

I picked that game up a couple of months ago. I've logged over 60 hours @_@

It's mostly because I play my sister a lot, which is really fun. Fighting actual people is much more fun and challenging than the com players. 

I beat the story mode and right now I'm just trying to unlock everything. The first thing is trying to get 9,999,999 ryo. That is hard. I'm almost at 3 million. 

I would tell you, Luap, but taht was awhile ago. I don't remember finding Kakashi's book. I think you just talk to him, but its after you beat story mode, I think. If you can't do it yet, you probably need to get his other jutsu, Thousand years of death. If you mean finding the picture, it's in the corner to the right of Kakashi where the wooden 
wall and the fence leading towards the Forest of Death meet.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 30, 2007)

This game is really fun, I cant wait till 3 though, because thats when they add Kurenai and Anko


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 1, 2007)

I now have UN Heroes.
Kick ass.


----------



## Shikio Yanagata (Nov 17, 2007)

Shin said:


> hey can anyone tell me how to get the custom modes for anbu kakashi taijutsu naruto byakugan hinata,sealed orochimaru and kyuubi naruto , and also how can I get the none ougie of chidori


Yes i can tell you how to get chidori  you have to beat a bunch of people afer the game is beat. 1rst you need to beat lee's push up challenge (once in the field and then in the exam stadium the look around for new people in the village and fight them, once you see kakashi in the hot spring you must talk then after you beat him he'll give you hurricane formation then you have to find him in the forest of death and beat him and he'll teach you chidori

hopefully i helped you and notify me if you find out how to get ANBU Kakashi as a customizable character please reply cause i'm brand knew and need someone to talk to
-Shikio​


----------



## Luap (Nov 24, 2007)

I dont think you can get him as a customizable chracter


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Nov 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _.....*sigh*_ 



I quit on UN2!!...I erased my data by accident[all my data on my memory card,because I turned the ps2 off when it was loading.]and I've tryed to play the game again,but I can't beat Itachi with Kakashi [I only made it up to Guy vs Kabuto before.]...


----------

